# PM's new website



## Kiwi Canuck (Jun 1, 2017)

Looks like Matt and his team have finally got the new website up and running.

http://www.precisionmatthews.com/

David


----------



## darkzero (Jun 1, 2017)

Niiice!


----------



## tweinke (Jun 1, 2017)

looks pretty nice, like the fact you can see if units are in stock.


----------



## Genetics (Jun 1, 2017)

Very nice!  Just got in my  PM30 MV last week.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 1, 2017)

Boy I sure could spend money ill never have. $7,500 for mill, $8,500 lathe. Ouch but only dreamin like always.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 1, 2017)

Genetics said:


> Very nice!  Just got in my  PM30 MV last week.


Nice! That was the mill I wanted almost 5 years ago now. Decent size/capability in a mill that I could have rolled around on a 40" tool box. I won't sell my current mill of course, but if I was looking at a small bench mill this would be near the top of my list.


----------



## davidpbest (Jun 2, 2017)

Nice web site.   I miss the specifications however (how tall is it, what does it weigh, how much room between spindle and column, etc.).


----------



## [X]Outlaw (Jun 2, 2017)

Looks pretty slick!!!


----------



## Alan H. (Jun 2, 2017)

Congrats to Matt and team.  

It is looking good coming out of the blocks.  I am sure it is and always will be a work in progress with new things to add, etc.  I am betting it is set up such that it is easier to maintain now.


----------



## fradish (Jun 2, 2017)

davidpbest said:


> Nice web site. I miss the specifications however (how tall is it, what does it weigh, how much room between spindle and column, etc.).



David, if you go down to the "Description" section and expand on that, don't you see the specifications?  Also there is a manuals section below that which probably
has a lot of that information.


----------



## davidpbest (Jun 2, 2017)

fradish said:


> David, if you go down to the "Description" section and expand on that, don't you see the specifications? Also there is a manuals section below that which probably
> has a lot of that information.


Yes, of course I looked in the description for dimensions, weight, etc. and in the manuals section.  Did you look there?  Maybe you have a back door I haven't found.   If so, can you tell me the height of the PM935 with the head rotated up in the vertical position, or the weight, or the depth of the base?  Rhetorical question.


----------



## fradish (Jun 2, 2017)

davidpbest said:


> Yes, of course I looked in the description for dimensions, weight, etc. and in the manuals section. Did you look there? Maybe you have a back door I haven't found. If so, can you tell me the height of the PM935 with the head rotated up in the vertical position, or the weight, or the depth of the base? Rhetorical question.



I did for the PM727, PM1127 and PM1228, all of which seem to have the same specification data that the machine tools online website did.  
However, I did not check every machine PM sells.  I didn't realize that not all pages had the same sort of info.

http://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-727m/


----------



## strantor (Jun 2, 2017)

*This site can’t be reached*
*www.precisionmatthews.com*’s server DNS address could not be found.

DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN






Is it just me?


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jun 2, 2017)

Just checked it, works for me.

Hit F5 to reload and it's online and no issues.

David.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jun 2, 2017)

davidpbest said:


> Yes, of course I looked in the description for dimensions, weight, etc. and in the manuals section.  Did you look there?  Maybe you have a back door I haven't found.   If so, can you tell me the height of the PM935 with the head rotated up in the vertical position, or the weight, or the depth of the base?  Rhetorical question.



David, I noticed the same thing, their old site is still online so most of that info is still available over there, hopefully Matt is monitoring this thread and can have that info moved over.

I started this thread partly to let everyone know that the new site that has been promised for quite a while is up and running and a place to add notes for Matt and his team to make improvements to the site as more users interact with it.

On that note, I would love to see a comparison matrix on the different spec's and Dimensions/Weights/Power Requirements etc. between different machines.

I ended up building one manually on excel for my evaluation when choosing what machines I wanted and I see the same questions come up with many other members here, probably not an easy thing to do but I believe would help buyers make a better informed decision in a shorter time, or at least narrow down the choices once the machines that don't fit the bill are eliminated.

Site looks really good and has some additional info the old site didn't have which is good, so lets keep the feedback coming.

David.


----------



## hlj3 (Jun 2, 2017)

Great job on the new website!
H L


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 2, 2017)

The site is up. Finally.

I would expect the new site to be a work in progress, pretty much like every other company website I've ever visited. Looking forward to checking out it's progress going forward.

Oh and well done Matt.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jun 2, 2017)

Looks like Matt and his team have finally got the new website up and running.

http://www.precisionmatthews.com/

THEY HAVE BEEN WORKING ON THIS SINCE JANUARY . 
IT REALLY IS COMPLETELY NEW AND LOOKS GREAT . 

THE LONG OUT OF STOCK PM833T MILL IS RETURNING AND 
NEW ONES WILL START SHIPPING THIS MONTH .   

THE STAND , X AXIS & Y AXIS POWER FEED ARE OPTIONS NOW . 

http://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-833t/


----------



## Lonnie (Jun 3, 2017)

Awesome!
I think they're definitely on the right track with the design.


----------



## maker of things (Jun 7, 2017)

WOW!  That is soooo much better.


----------



## xman_charl (Jun 7, 2017)

fly outs on pictures are gorgeous....

Charl


----------



## MikeWi (Jun 7, 2017)

davidpbest said:


> Nice web site.   I miss the specifications however (how tall is it, what does it weigh, how much room between spindle and column, etc.).


I agree, the old site was not as pretty, but it gave way more information than this one. In addition, it doesn't compare apples to apples for example the description for one machine may tell you what chucks are provided, while another does not,  but lists a 4---jaw as an add-on item.  IMHO all machines should have the same laundry list of specs provided for each type of machine so that you can compare them, and also a complete list of what it comes with as it used to do.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks guys, and its all a work in progress, we are adding information as we can. I missed the specs at first for the 935 mills, but I put them on there a while back, so they are all on there now. 

I don't know what it is with web people, but it takes soooooooo long, so I am learning as much as I can so that we can take care of most things ourselves.    But I am a machine guy, certainly not a web designer, although understanding G Code sure helps my have a 10% understanding about the back end programming of the web stuff. I get it, but I can't do it. And nothing is ever as easy as it should be with plugins simply working, so I have to depend on others for that part of it.      Its getting there, a lot more I want to do with it, but at least we have a good baseline to work with now.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jun 23, 2017)

MikeWi, I am guessing you are talking about a machine like the 1340/1440GT, or the 1228.   They dont come with a 4 jaw. If its not listed as coming with it, it doesnt come with it.  Some have difference accessories, we cant package them all the same, those Taiwan made machines have a very high end, expensive 4 jaw and a lot of people dont want to get it right away to keep the initial cost down. Other than a possible omission, (we have proofread over and over but we still may have missed something) if its not listed, it doesnt come with it.


----------



## MikeWi (Jun 23, 2017)

qualitymachinetools said:


> MikeWi, I am guessing you are talking about a machine like the 1340/1440GT, or the 1228.   They dont come with a 4 jaw. If its not listed as coming with it, it doesnt come with it.  Some have difference accessories, we cant package them all the same, those Taiwan made machines have a very high end, expensive 4 jaw and a lot of people dont want to get it right away to keep the initial cost down. Other than a possible omission, (we have proofread over and over but we still may have missed something) if its not listed, it doesnt come with it.


I think it's just the inconsistencies in the listings that make it seem vague.  Looking at the various products, I'd want to assume that it's not provided if not listed, but you can't be sure.  Just trying to help!


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jun 23, 2017)

No problem at all, I listen to all of the comments, and trying to do the best we can with it!


----------

